# What is the worst thing you have ever run over on your bike?



## Severum (Sep 9, 2003)

This should be interesting.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

My friend's jack russel. She was waiting for me in between a set of doubles.


----------



## Severum (Sep 9, 2003)

Did you or the dog get hurt?

Had the occasional poo in my tire tread, sneaks up on you when you pull your bike off the rack.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

A loop of logging cable. Descending at 20mph. Caught my foot under the cable. Landed on my face.


----------



## Trevor! (Dec 23, 2003)

A snake.

I've not ridden over any hazard that has caused me injury.


----------



## jparker164 (Mar 2, 2004)

I tried to run over a barbed wire fence once. That was pretty bad.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Not me, and it was sport bikes instead...While in my buds draft(back in the day. me on a 750 Interceptor, and he on an FJ1100), I saw him hit a chicken(well, it sorta glanced off him as there was a whole bunch in the nearby ditch in front of an old farm house) at aprox 130mph on a short straight in the N Ga mtns. The chicken sorta exploded into an instant vortex sorta as the air closed behind him. He went into a high speed tank slapper but saved it. I had the best seat in the house for that one. 

Um...I ran over a black cat once on holloween night. Just came darting out of nowhere, and "whammo!"....he broke my lower fairing. That was on a gsxr750 tho. hehe Never saw the cat again.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Jan 12, 2004)

I ran over a chicken once. Actually it took a run at me and got the worst of it. Another time, on a road bike, I ran over a Beagle. It was kinda like riding a "squishy" log crossing. I kinda felt bad because I like dogs but this one was notorious for taking out cyclists so he had it coming. 
Neither one caused me to go down.


----------



## tibikerider (Feb 11, 2005)

Severum said:


> This should be interesting.


I ran over a squirrel about 10 years ago and broke my collarbone. :-(


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

*Squirrels*

3 different occasions. Pretty tough little buggers, though...I thumped each each one pretty hard but by the time I turned around they had made it off of the road.

Two more and I'm an ace!

Squirrels are rats with good PR.

(I also whacked a robin once--not on purpose, of course, and unlike the squirrels I felt a bit guilty.)


----------



## knollybikes.com (Jan 8, 2004)

*rattle snake*

on south mountain in Phoenix: Actually, we didn't hit it, but the tire tracks were about 3-4" from it. It was lying parallel to the trail and the lead rider though that it was a stick. the rest of us had to sneak by, but it was totally passive and just kind of slithered away into the bushes.

When I was about 13 or 14 years old (riding my crappy dpartment store 10 speed) I was riding down a steep road near my house. I hit a crow mid air with the front wheel. For some reason it just flew out in front of me and hit the front wheel. Don't know what happened to it, but I almost ate it which would have been bad (no helmets of course in those days).


----------



## Vulcan (May 22, 2004)

I ran over a dead snake while riding on the road, I'm very glad that a car had beat me to it. Running over a big pile of dog crap was wasn't any fun either.


----------



## ryancycle (Mar 5, 2004)

I ran over a dead squirrel once... it was cool until my tires kicked up some squirel gut up onto my sunglasses. nasty as hell.

ryan s.


----------



## col200 (Apr 20, 2004)

*A doe....*

A DEER! No lie! I was riding some super tight singletrack within the metro (In Minneapolis...and a wooded area). I took this extremely sharp/blind corner and hugged the inside of the turn. My inside hard/handle bar hit a "tree" and my bike jerked hard. Right as my hand hit this "tree" I looked over and saw this deer's ass jumpin' away! Kinda freaked me out!
Besides that, the common rabbit has gotten a bite from my WTB Werewolfs! hehe


----------



## imridingmybike (Jan 16, 2005)

*Squirrels and Bunny's*

Ran over one of those ground squirrel things up in Mount Diablo - coming down a down hill: bumpy, bumpy, bumpy - soft- bumpy, bumpy bumpy... Little bugger just ran right under my tires.

He dead.

Killed a bunny in Redwood Park. Not a very smart little critter. Ran right out in front of me, then turned and ran next to me and kept up for 15 feet or so, then just darted right under my front tire. My buddy behind me didn't see him and finished him off. Same feeling as the squirrel.

Several snakes up in Mount Diable and Las Trampas... bunny hop em when I can, but not always possible.

Poor little guys.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

Rode over a BIG bull snake in central Washington state. At the time I thought it was a tree branch.

Never hit it (was able to stop in time), but did have a standoff with a male deer (big rack) while riding in the Sun Peaks bike park.


----------



## Danimal (Nov 18, 2004)

While riding behind a buddy today, I watched him run over a huge dog turd. It stuck to his rear tire and flipped up (somehow missing his rear fender) and plopped on his back.

There really isn't much funnier than a mountain biker with a giant dog turd on his back. 

-Danimal


----------



## imjps (Dec 22, 2003)

*I think I found this on MTBR a while back*



ryancycle said:


> I ran over a dead squirrel once...


uh huh


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

I ran over a chipmunk on the same day I installed my new fork (feeling the fork absorb the impact was wierd) I felt so bad after that cause it died...


----------



## STinGa (Jan 14, 2004)

*Groundhog*

While I was doing the roadie thing, a groundhog tried to scoot between my wheels. If it had been a bit quicker, I would have caught it with my front wheel rather than the rear wheel and I would have met the pavement without any doubt. As it was, it scared the crap out of me. Those critters are bigger than you would think.


----------



## Th' Mule (Aug 31, 2004)

*Heh.*

The worst thing I almost ran over was a lady who did not know that when the bell rings, you stay in the lane you're in and just keep walking, overtaking traffic must yield and is responsible for going around. I called "Passing Right!" and she walked to the right, off the paved path and into my line. I threw out the anchor big time and let out a sigh of relief when I stopped and didn't pile into her and her kid in the pram. Then she tells me "It's not funny Sir. You should really be more careful. There are rules for trail use, you know".



I felt bad about giving her a scare, but her attitude really ticked me off.


----------



## Th' Mule (Aug 31, 2004)

imjps said:


> uh huh


  
Wow, did you re-christen that bike "The Quisinart"? Poor squirrel... Well, he's in a better place I'm sure (any place would be better than a disc brake rotor, I'm thinkin').


----------



## lobos8403 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Ive ran over me and my pride.*

I've ran over myself on one occasion, i guess my pride could also fall under that catagory.


----------



## nnn (Feb 1, 2005)

Well I ran into one of those things wearing suits...hmmm lawyers I believe they're called. Poor guy was is such a hurry didn't see the red light telling him there are cars and bikes going at 20mph who don't like you for the most part  Bent my damn bar end too ...people have NO shame! hehe


----------



## striker (Jan 12, 2004)

*Copperhead*

Ran over a copperhead while I was riding solo on a now defunct trail. Just came up on it fast and couldn't respond in time. Rolled right over him. Scared the crap out of me. He was fine (I think) and slithered away.


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

worst, any kind of dung! 

Wost-er, when it's FRESH!


----------



## SHAHEEB (Dec 4, 2004)

*interesting thread*

I have run over a nice fresh steaming pile of cow dookie,  once its on its just like mud. then you forget about it. other than that i have come close(2") to a copperhead snake in Tsali-NC.

I also ran over a buddys bike as we were racing around and he ate shite in front of me, minor damage, if any the wheels were a little out of true.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Jan 12, 2004)

*That's a real hazard here too.*



col200 said:


> A DEER! No lie! I was riding some super tight singletrack within the metro (In Minneapolis...and a wooded area). I took this extremely sharp/blind corner and hugged the inside of the turn. My inside hard/handle bar hit a "tree" and my bike jerked hard. Right as my hand hit this "tree" I looked over and saw this deer's ass jumpin' away! Kinda freaked me out!
> Besides that, the common rabbit has gotten a bite from my WTB Werewolfs! hehe


I've never hit one but I have had some close calls. Those sumbit-ches can appear out of nowhere fast.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

*Ouch*

I ran over my own foot. Got sucked into the spokes, broke the [rigid] fork, faceplanted me hard onto pavement.

Keep yer feet on the pedals!


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

*my little brother and a guy at the BMX track....*

When I was a kid of course. We were playing out back and he fell in front of me. Couldn't stop and ran right over him.

At the track, the moto I was in started, we wnet over the first jump and one guy crashed, fell in front of me. I front wheel went into his side and broke 3 of his ribs.


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

A couple rattlesnakes, man, those things blend into the trail. It is scary to hear them rattling while under the pedals, good thing I have a strong heart. They both survived though I probably broke a few of their ribs.

Rita


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

Human excrement. Riding inner city parks has definite perils all it's own.


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

*I ran over some pavement once. It was awful. I will never, ever do it again ...I swear.*


----------



## col200 (Apr 20, 2004)

Harp said:


> *I ran over some pavement once. It was awful. I will never, ever do it again ...I swear.*


OMG...your sick! Pavement? How could you?


----------



## striker (Jan 12, 2004)

*funny*

There's a guy who posts on this board who told me this story. While riding with his then girlfriend, now wife; he convinced her to stop in the woods and fool around a bit. He said it's safe as no one ever comes out here.

Well a few minutes later, some dudes on bikes ride by and see the blissful couple dually engaged. Turns out it was the girlfriends previous boyfriend and he totally recognized them. No words were exchanged and they rode on.

He did go on to tell me that his wife will never get frisky in the woods again!!!!



I didn't think anyone would post that they saw there ex-girlfriend in the woods doing the beast with two backs as the worst thing they ever run over...


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

*The usual...*

A ground squirrel. He died.
A snake. He must have kept moving because my buddy coming along behind never even saw him.

Once a tree-type squirrel ran between my wheels while I was tearing down a hill. Felt like I whacked him with a crank arm, but he just kept going.

Another time I was t-boned by my own dog. Long story.

I came very close to getting run over by a deer last winter. I heard his hooves (toe-nails?) clatter on the pavement on my right side as he hit the brakes, but not me.

Assorted feces.

Walt


----------



## Locust (Jan 16, 2004)

*tortoise*

It was sunning itself at the top of a little rise on some singletrack. I just thought it was a rock I could get some extra air off of till I saw the rock had legs. I hopped a little higher over it and went back to check to see if it was ok(not like a tortoise is gonna make a quick getaway) and he was fine. I moved it to a clearing out of harms way.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*CottonMouths & Possums on the Half Shell*

Riding Down in Savannah you wouldn't think it but there all kinds of wildlife on the trails.

riding with a friend in front heard him say something, brain couldn't decipher it thought a second . . . "did he say Rake?" No Snake Dumbass right as i was rollin' over it it snappin at my front wheel...

Then one other ride was doing a solo night ride and was flying thru some tight twisty singletrack and came around the corner and hit an Armadilla diggin' some grub there in the middle of the trail. . . scared me more than him... ugly fuggers funny crossed paths with the same armadillo...He had like pink birthmarks over the body and shell.

On a night ride up here at Issaqueena (clemson) was blastin' through a roto tunnel and got beaned up side the helmet by a small owl. . . spooked him as i was riding past and there was nowhere for him to fly , except into me of course. . . scared the sh!t out of me.


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

Wastern Diamondback - he didn't seem to appreciate it and had two friends lie in ambush further on.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*a snake, a pigeon, and a lady who...*



Severum said:


> This should be interesting.


threatened to call the cops on me for riding 'out of control' because i told her i was passing right and she stepped to the right. i tried to avoid her by swerving left but she realized what she'd done and stepped left. ran right into her. made for a soft landing for me but not so for her.  apart from a scraped knee and a bad attitude she was fine. i offered to help and received "you've done more than enough already" so i got on my bike and left.

rt


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Few years ago came round the bend on some wide track at Montana D'oro at speed and a whole nest of baby rattlers were basking on the trail, DOZENS, luckily rolled right over only a few of them and didn't get bit, but then again my ankles were pearched on the top tube in an instant. 

By far the worst was running over a fat cat. Came around a turn in town after running my lumbering ridgeback mutt for about 5 single track miles and he darted after a cat. Luckily he was on a retractable leash and it was freespooling but the stupid cat decided to run right under my bike. The front tire caught and pinned his front paw. It rolled exposing its belly to the approaching chainrings. I instinctively bunny hopped and just felt a small bump as the rear tire rode right over the cat (my suspension probably saved its arse). It disappeared in a instant. Felt bad but it made the wrong choice to run right under me. Guess my dogma might have had an effect on my karma that day?


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

*a couple of squirrels and a 4-runner *

I've crunched a squirrel on a mtb, I've pureed a squirrel on my road bike, I've ran into a new 4-Runner (and scratched it from passenger door to rear bumper).

and I almost hit a bear (which, in hindsight wasn't as scary as the woman driving the 4Runner)..


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

I watched my brother spin his rear wheel on an armadillo once. It was on a short climb and the thing ran across the trail at the wrong time. 

I hit a raccoon once riding some singletrack. I turned the corner and hit him with my front wheel. I never knew raccoons could growl and hiss, it sounded like a big cat having a fit. He ran up a small tree within arms reach from where I stopped and just kinda growled at me for a while before I shooed him up the tree and kept riding.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Ground Hog*

After some singletrack I was taking a fast paved downhill to another part of the park I was riding in. The ground hog ran across my path and it was either roll over him or hit the brakes and go over the bars and probably still hit him.

He lost and I continued.

Natural selection at work.


----------



## mateoway (Aug 24, 2004)

*road kill*

whats left of a coyote.slime and fur embedded in the tire treads. thought it was a piece of carpet.phew!


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Rotting fruit smells great when you run over it... unfortunately it splats though  

The worst thing to run over is always dog poopy... no poop smells good, but dog has to be the worst of the bunch.

The most annoying thing to run over is pedestrians. I used to bike commute everywhere, and on busy days people would walk in the bike/bus lane instead of on the pavement. I used to fly down the road with a leading elbow shouting "Get out of the bloody road!". I'm sure if I'd been a bus instead of a bike they'd have moved, but pedestrians have absolutely no respect for cyclists.


----------



## corndogggy (Apr 20, 2004)

*bowhunter*

I almost ran over a bowhunter... pointed right at me at full draw. He was hunting on the trail and I popped over a hill that turns and got stuck between him and a deer.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Severum said:


> Did you or the dog get hurt?
> 
> Had the occasional poo in my tire tread, sneaks up on you when you pull your bike off the rack.


I must have dragged her a bit because she had some blood on her haunches but that was it. If she was any bigger I probably would have killed her. Whenever were riding our dirjumps now everyone looks to make sure she's in a vehicle.


----------



## Rooster (May 7, 2004)

Me and my bud were out for a canoe ride once, had to pull over so I could go #2. I hear this rattling sound approaching, but I'm precisely in the middle of something to important to stop. Well the rattling was a MTB'r at a high rate of speed, and he had a hell of a time avoiding me, while I kinda just squatted there helplessly hoping he wouldn't run me over. Awkward moment followed............

(for the record, I normally don't poop in the trail,but as someone here says, "In times of extreme duress, its important not to lose one's head" which in this case would've been me crapping my pants)


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

Ran over a big frog once. It was sorta weird & gross because his guts popped out of his mouth as the wheel went over but then they popped back in and he hopped away, so I think it may have lived. 
Numerous near misses with chipmunks & once a deer.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

shiggy said:


> A loop of logging cable. Descending at 20mph. Caught my foot under the cable. Landed on my face.


The worst thing I ever ran over was Shiggy. Right after he ran over a Nutria and wiped out, i rode right over him and his bike. No harm done, his bike still looks great.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Also ran over a Taxi in NYC on my roadbike.....*

Do not even ask how that happened.........


----------



## Loki (Oct 15, 2004)

A rattlesnake, and it bit me on the shin. It was a dry bite though so no real damage done, just really scared me.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

Loki said:


> A rattlesnake, and it bit me on the shin. It was a dry bite though so no real damage done, just really scared me.


You win.


----------



## RedRocker (Dec 20, 2003)

I did hit a snake. I thought it was just a lizard on the side of the trail until it scooted right into my path. I didn't think snakes moved that fast!
Oh well, by the time I realized it there was nothing to do but keep rolling. I couldn't tell you if it was a rattler or not but I do know it didn't bite me - that's what's important!

Uh - no. I did not go back and ask it if it was OK!


----------



## DakotaJockey (Nov 23, 2004)

*My friend's neck....*

And broke it. On a group ride in the rain, bombing down a tight singletrack, he was trying to pass me, and his barends caught in my rainjacket, causing us to both go down, him first. I ran over his neck, endoed and landed head first on a large rock. My then-new to the market Giro (back when they had no skin, just styro) had a fist-sized imprint on that rock in the foam. My brand-new Miyata Ridge Runner was toast too with a buckled head/downtube and wrenched fork. He was taken to the hospital, and eventually recovered. I kept riding with that Giro, and painted the imprint to look like the rock that made it.

We weren't that edjamukated back den. Oy.


----------



## Kevin_O (Jan 12, 2004)

*A dead groundhog, a live rattlesnake, and a barbed wire fence.*

When we were kids we'd ride our BMX bikes down to the 7-11 and get slushies. That was the bomb. Anyhow, I was tailgating my friend when he used a bloated dead groundhog as a jump. We both ended up splattered with 'hog goo. Spent some time puking, then used the sacred slushy to TRY and wash off the stink. Sheesh. Waste of a good slushy.

Also when we were kids with BMX..... We built some trails in the woods adjacent to a hilly field. For years and years the fence was missing where some double track went across the field. Well, apparently farmer joe fixed that, as one day I ran head-on into a barbed wire fence. That will teach me for riding at the front of the pack! No real damage, just all tangled up in the barbs.

Now I live in AZ. I've had the cursory run-over-snake happen a couple of times. Ya feel bad for the little guys, but I'm usually more shaken up than they are.

-kevin



Severum said:


> This should be interesting.


----------



## Rebus (Jun 11, 2004)

I ran over a copperhead when I was a kid and it bit at the tire, got caught in the spokes, and went for quite a ride. I was about 10 and was freaking out.

Last summer, I ran over a prairie dog. Little bastard came out of nowhere. I messed him up pretty bad, got him right across the back. He kept trying to run but his back legs wouldn't work, so he dragged himself along by his front paws and dove down his hole before I could catch him. 

I felt bad about that for weeks. I still do, actually. That squeak still haunts me.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Many times over roadkill and cow excrement, a couple of snakes during night rides. Our snakes aren't poisonous so not really concerned other than the pain from the bite.


----------



## minkhiller (Feb 12, 2004)

Nothing, nope...I have not run over anything that I can think of. What a dull life.


----------



## OkieInCT (Dec 20, 2003)

*crap and leashes*

3 things I run over the most:
1 Dog crap
2 Horse Crap (when they go on a singletrack, there is no missing it).
3 Dog leashes from owners who take their dog walking down a trail with a 20' leash. The owner on one side of the trail and the dog on the other. By time I see the leash laying on the ground in the middle, it's too late to stop.


----------



## pting (Mar 8, 2004)

*rt* said:


> threatened to call the cops on me for riding 'out of control' because i told her i was passing right and she stepped to the right. i tried to avoid her by swerving left but she realized what she'd done and stepped left. ran right into her. made for a soft landing for me but not so for her.  apart from a scraped knee and a bad attitude she was fine. i offered to help and received "you've done more than enough already" so i got on my bike and left.
> 
> rt


I've found that on both bikes and snowboards, it's usually safer to just pass people as quick as I can. Sure it can be rude, but it's better than trying to guess which way they'll go when they finally hear you behind them. To be safe though, I won't pass on narrow trails without enough room to clear any sudden moves they might make.

Remember, if you're going fast enough, everyone else seems stopped. ;-)


----------



## dsully575 (Feb 23, 2004)

*A Mazda Miata....*

...actually, it ran a stop sign and hit me. I did ride over the hood a bit though, so it counts  I was riding to the trailhead, so don't hold it against me that I was on pavement 

I also ran over a big puddle of my dad's blood this past Labor Day. He was ahead of me and went down on a blind curve. He managed to gash his leg open on his crankset somehow. By the time I got there, he had already pulled himself and his bike off the trail, but I still went through the blood--yuck!! He bled like crazy all the way back to the truck. It ended up taking 17 stitches to close the wound. Good times!!


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

kidwoo said:


> You win.


 +1 to that..


----------



## Stinky Wiz (Jan 27, 2004)

*Cracking open an egg*

How bout that doo that has just formed a nice hardened outershell that YOU have to go & crack open with full knobbies...pew

I've successfully evaded flung dung on more than one occasion 

Ran over a chain strung across the bottom of a long, steep, driveway that I climbed when it was light...
Taken a million times at full speed....I had no clue...& no helmet. Realized I was looking at my feet, cranks and rear-wheel from an inverse position after unseen chain stopped front tire cold at top speed. Somehow became unclipped in air, hit asphalt hard on wrists..tucked head & rolled over shoulders on fully automatic to somehow come to rest in the fetal position. ow

Having four friends who witnessed the whole thing & couldn't imagine how I came out so scott free? Priceless

The cost of a STINKY wrist brace for six months. Ahhh...1994.


----------



## kindrider (Sep 30, 2004)

*Wet Beaver*

I ran over a dead rattler, almost ran over a live rattler, and best of all...a beaver...yes you heard me correctly. I was fourteen and riding my bmx bike to my new job at Mickey D's on rain-slickened pavement. Picture this, I was in full uniform (1984 burnt orange polyester regalia) going about 15mph down a hill in a light rain with my long pointy collars flapping in the breeze. All of a sudden I see a big brown beaver dart out of the woods and into the street. I didn't have time to stop and hit it's hind-quarters and tail. The impact spun him around 180 degrees. I slammed on my only brake (rear) and proceeded to do a thirty foot power slide before laying it down. My polyester pants vaporized on most of my left hip, but I was still able to put in a good 4hrs. flipping burgers. What an amusing site I must have been. :~)


----------



## Crashaholic (Jan 28, 2004)

*a dead frozen dog*



Severum said:


> This should be interesting.


*bump*


----------



## Marcus75 (Jul 29, 2003)

I ran over a rattlesnake, I though it was a log but It rattled its tell when I ran over it. Hope the snake was all right?


----------



## endurowanker (Mar 22, 2004)

dog poo. yeah no big deal right. but i was on the way to a job interview when I was 16. Hopin to land my first part time job, and i get there, and find crap all over my bike, all over my seat, all over my pants. 

had to race back home, throw my clothes in the wash, hose off my bike, and race back. 

the boss was like "why are you all sweaty? you ok?"

so I told him the whole story. he laughed, I ended up gettin the job. so all in all it was


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

This is embarasing.....

My wife.....we where not married yet........she suddenly went for the forest floor and I could not avoid running over her. Lucky me she is a tough little girl.


----------



## little boy patient (Feb 11, 2005)

*Cat:chipmunk:squirrel:bee . . .*

It started when I was about 10 years old, I built my first jump ramp. My dad tested it out in true dad style and ate a bit of ****. My turn, and it is perfectly excecuted . . . onto my cat. Luckily she was right inbetween my wheels, so I got to eat a bit of ****. A couple years after, a chipmunk is throwing bits of acorn at me and mocking me from his golden branch 30 feet above . . WHY? I didn't understand. a few months later, a few friends and myself went for a ride along the coast and a foaming at the mouth type squirrel runs across the trail into my wheel, slamming his head onto my spokes w/ a twang, I freak, and eat a bit of poo. They were out to destroy me, I knew. They tried other species and methods I was not aware of. . .I raced a bee down the trail about 30 yards, entranced that I am riding alongside a ****ing BEE. The bee swerves infront of my face, I panic and eat some more ka-ka. It goes on, but I'm realizing that my stories are more of animals running over me, and more appropriate for a different thread. 
. . . Sorry


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

A good mate of mine whom I have no reason to doubt said he was riding on a trail when the guy in front of him yelled snake....my mate said he caught it out the corner of his eye and rode over it but then felt something on his shoe..... the snake had bitten his shoe at the toe and was dangling along underneath the pedal... he then kicked his foot in the air and the snake went flying off into the bush. I have not yet ridden that trail  .

I was on a ride with Superclydesdale when a squirrel ran out and bounced of his rear wheel then went under mine. We stopped and watched it sitting up a tree with what looked to be a broken leg. 

and some poooooh here and there


----------



## TheSingleGuy (Mar 11, 2004)

*dog poo.*

I have a special talent. Ask my girlfriend.

I once tried to ride over a parked car - sayonara front teeth...


----------



## SunDog (Feb 21, 2004)

*Poo, lots of poo.*

While exploring some steep mountainside singletrack in Nepal, a friend and I ran inot an outdoor latrine for a mountside outpost of the Nepali Army. After dodging the first few piles we were routed into the mother lode. Very unpleasant, particularly with the backwheel spinning.

Needless to say we both became fairly ill. I later was treated for some serious intestinal parasites. My buddy was laid up for nearly half the trip with fever, shakes, and all sorts of other nastiness.

Louis


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

pting said:


> I've found that on both bikes and snowboards, it's usually safer to just pass people as quick as I can. Sure it can be rude, but it's better than trying to guess which way they'll go when they finally hear you behind them. To be safe though, I won't pass on narrow trails without enough room to clear any sudden moves they might make.
> 
> Remember, if you're going fast enough, everyone else seems stopped. ;-)


unfortunately this lady and her friends were stretched out walking 4-abreast on a fireroad leaving me no place to pass without some sort of warning. i had also passed them one other time going in the other direction and i think that the noise of my tires on the gravel/dirt made them nervous. there was no way for me to sneak up on them to pass as quickly as possible without them hearing me coming. it was a no win situation and i felt badly for hitting the woman (i was apologizing as i hit her) but, really it was her own fault.

rt


----------



## Tarpon (Jan 16, 2004)

*Snake and Slugs*

Garter snake, did not survive.

Slugs are pretty nasty, very sticky. Hard to get them cleaned off.

Don't know if it's an urban legend but some guy hit a black bear in the Whistler bike park a few years ago. The story I heard is that he ended up with a broken arm and the bear just ambled off. Maybe one the Whistler Mafia can corroborate/elaborate?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

When I saw you posting in the thread I wondered if you were going to post "006_007".


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 27, 2005)

I ran over a dead rattlesnake once. I didn’t even notice it. I was drafting behind a girl and she screeched and pulled off the road, I kept going and turned my head to look at her. Then I felt a small bump and turned around to realize why my draft was screaming. I think it was dead… It was after I ran it over anyway. I hit a bee once that hurt. It flew right into my helmet at 15mph and stung me. I ran into some kind of bug that got splatted into my teeth. That was gross… I ran into a golf cart once. Ran over horse poo several times. Oh yeah I almost ran over a friend of mine, I was drafting too close and hit the back tire of their bike. I slammed on the brakes and kept from making him crash.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jan 25, 2005)

I've also run over a couple snakes, they always scare me to death. The worst though was a skunk, still living. I came around a corner and it was walking across the trail. I was going too fast to stop so I just pulled up/jumped as hard and as high as I could. When I landed I peddled as fast as I could so I really don't know what happened to the skunk. I'm still not sure if I hit it or not. It didn't spray me though so I'm happy.


----------



## Tarpon (Jan 16, 2004)

*No, I was a little too far back for that*



CraigH said:


> When I saw you posting in the thread I wondered if you were going to post "006_007".


I was able to stop easily. Besides, I would have had to pay for any damage to the rental bike.


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

BTW I killed my cranks... They've gone back for warranty (I hope!).


----------



## ghostshift27 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Run of bad luck*

I was going down a residential street heading out for a long ride when a very old wrinkly lady, who was working in her yard, threw a dead blackbird she had found out into the street, right under my front tire. This, my friends, was a bad omen. Halfway thru the ride my (perfectly adjusted) derailleur dumped the chain over the cassette into the spokes, which broke a couple and ruined a few more and nearly dumped me. 
Superstishion? Maybe. Bad spelling? Definately.


----------



## Homer Simpson (May 21, 2004)

For me, that would be freshly deposited horse poop on a sweet single track.


----------



## Tarpon (Jan 16, 2004)

*What happened?*



CraigH said:


> BTW I killed my cranks... They've gone back for warranty (I hope!).


Why did you have to send them back?


----------



## SwissBuster (Jan 19, 2004)

*An elephant*

Obviously, I didn't ride over it. In fact, I didn't even hit it but a near miss was both a big surprise and, well, surreal. It was foraging from a nearby circus.

Why do we say "run over" when we are usually driving or riding at the time?


----------



## Casual Observer (Jan 12, 2004)

Huge pile of horse ****, just before finishing my ride. Stunk up my gargage something awful.

Oh, and a bunch of dead bodies....but they were buried and all.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

hit:

rattlesnakes, rabbits (into spokes- ewww!), lizards, other small rodentia, fresh horse, fresh steer (on hermosa creek in colo- stanky!), other riders (i crash with others!)

almost:

porcupine. almost ran into the rear end of him. that would have left a mark, aside from the dual wheeled skid marks that i left.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

My friend Gabe....


----------



## scheckler (Jan 25, 2005)

*This sounds bad but it turned out ok.*

I was riding to work one morning when a cat darted from one side of a very, very busy road to the other side I was riding on. I was moving pretty fast and did not notice the cat until I felt something catch on my back tire. I immediately stopped and saw a black cat running towards some bushes but could not catch it to see if it was ok. I tried to find the cat for about a half an hour but no luck. I was feeling horrible about this. On my way home that same day I stopped and went to all the apartments and houses in the area where I hit the cat. I finally found the cat and the owner. The cat was just fine... no injuries. The owner did not even know the cat was hit by a bike. The owner of the cat thanked me for going through the effort to make sure the cat was alright. I still felt bad but was very happy that the cat was ok. I have a cat of my own that is quite spoiled.


----------



## Homer Simpson (May 21, 2004)

Scheckler, your alright in my opinion for checking on that cat. I salute you.


----------



## dsully575 (Feb 23, 2004)

kindrider said:


> I ran over a dead rattler, almost ran over a live rattler, and best of all...a beaver...yes you heard me correctly. I was fourteen and riding my bmx bike to my new job at Mickey D's on rain-slickened pavement. Picture this, I was in full uniform (1984 burnt orange polyester regalia) going about 15mph down a hill in a light rain with my long pointy collars flapping in the breeze. All of a sudden I see a big brown beaver dart out of the woods and into the street. I didn't have time to stop and hit it's hind-quarters and tail. The impact spun him around 180 degrees. I slammed on my only brake (rear) and proceeded to do a thirty foot power slide before laying it down. My polyester pants vaporized on most of my left hip, but I was still able to put in a good 4hrs. flipping burgers. What an amusing site I must have been. :~)


What a coincidence. I ran into a wet beaver last night


----------



## Spookykinkajou (Jan 9, 2004)

Two NYC rats riding along the west side path near sunset when they come out and forage through all the trashcans.

The first one went thump thump and kept on running. The second wasn't so lucky and went crunch crunch.


----------



## dsully575 (Feb 23, 2004)

Rev Bubba said:


> Also ran over a taxi in NYC on my roadbike. Do not even ask how that happened.........


I did the very same thing once


----------



## canadian-clydesdale (Oct 13, 2004)

Once ran over a kid who ran out from between parked cars, we both went down hard, scraped knees hands etc. but no magor damage to either of us, Have a scar on the palm of my left hand to remind me...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I ran over a 3 foot rattlesnake and bent a rim on an Xc guy who wouldn't let me pass but then fell because I made him nervous


----------



## scheckler (Jan 25, 2005)

*Thanks.*



Homer Simpson said:


> Scheckler, your alright in my opinion for checking on that cat. I salute you.


I would hope all riders would do the same. I like your screen name, love the Simpsons.


----------



## BAR (Dec 10, 2004)

Rotten mangoes!!! When I lived in Oahu a few years back there was a trail near town that dropped a butt load of mangoes that would rot on the trail. To this day in makes me sick when I smell mango. I know it is not as bad as an animal or something but, to me it was awful.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

The worst thing I've run over was while doin some urban assault, there was one of those little plastic cans of pineapple juice on the ground that I didn't see until I hit it. After being on the ground for possible a few days in that wonderful AL heat, I had raunchy pineapple juice all over my bike, jersey, sunglasses, everything. And it was really sticky and hard to get off to make it worse.


----------



## kept man (Jan 13, 2004)

Ran over a squirrel - felt terrible. It was doing the writhing and squeaking thing. I got the back tire over him and gave a few heavy hops. That didn't end it. So I had to get off the bike and find a rock. 

I ran over a chipmunk, and it got kicked up by the rear tire. My friend who was riding behind me saw it sail into the air, and land in some tall grass off to the side of the trail. Again, felt terrible. But a brief search revealed no little carcass, so maybe it was okay.

But the worst was a duck. It was my birthday, and I was out riding a new trail. Came across this fair-sized log that was also off the ground by 6-8 inches, and somewhat obscured by reeds and tall grass (side of a river). Well, as I pull up the front wheel this duck flies out from under the log, right beside where I'm trying to cross. Turns out she was nesting under the log in a little dugout, and only decided to go and freak out just as I started my move. Smacked into my frame as I set the front wheel on the log, leaving feathers in my chainrings, and then quacking wildly, got stuck for a second under my back wheel (as I was still moving) before I fell off the bike in complete panic. Scared me out of my mind ... the duck flew off, still squawking. I lay on the ground until my heart rate came down. Don't know if mom or eggs were ever okay - didn't ride that section of trail again.


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

Hans Rey.


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

*I was thinking of trying organic brake pads, too*

Installing them could be a pain if they don't hold still, and it does not look like they will last very long.


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

humans.......(bad gaps, you know,,,,,)


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

*worst run over*

it has been several years but 3 of us were descending this 8 mile trail that had just had about 300 cattle herded up it earlier in the day the in between times it rained for 2 hr making for a very nice green pudding 2-3 inches deep the whole way down when we got back to trailhead all uf us were covered head to to in it and had a 40 mile drive home in front of dodge D50 mini truck YUCK.


----------



## phobiaxc (Feb 16, 2005)

*Longer story...*

Okay so I'm riding with my friend Kevin and we're single file on a state trail. We're clipping about 25-30 mph. Right in front of him this little girl on a training wheeled-12" bike decides to test her turning radius. Now I've watched Kevin take 4-5 foot drops and snicker easy...he nearly crapped his pants...locked his front brake, went over the bars ONTO this poor little girl! Now here I am haulin' ass behind him so close I can only see his back and the sides of the trail...so...I hit:

kev, his bike, a little girl, her bike-training wheels, streamers, basket and all, my bike...don't ask...and here's the worst part...the trail was PAVED for crissakes and we were on roadies TRAINING!

We never did race that weekend. Cost? Three wheels, a frame(Kev's), a spoke in the calf (mine not Kev's thanks) a $49 little princess bicycle, and extra $8 for training wheels, (cuz' Kev's a putz and offered to replace her bike), and a HUGE friggin' tongue lashing, as I lay there bleeding, from this little twat's old man for riding too fast.


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

> I have run over a nice fresh steaming pile of cow dookie, once its on its just like mud.


Yep been there,, came 'round a tree at high speed and there it was in the middle of the single track,, big and as a large Round table pizza,, very wet, stuff flew all over the place. I was wearing shorts and the legs got the worst of it , coated kinda like mud does. The worst part was the stuff flying up over the handle bars,, you know, that stream that comes straight up when riding in the rain. Maui Jims were'nt happy.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

*new nutria control method?*

I'm assuming Shiggy was OK, but what about the nutria, how did it fare against the bike? 
I'm interested as we're studying nutria here in Louisiana... population & control methods, etc.

The only thing I can run 'em over with is an airboat (on "land"), my bike don't work too well in the marsh.
Serge


Sasquatch said:


> The worst thing I ever ran over was Shiggy. Right after he ran over a Nutria and wiped out, i rode right over him and his bike. No harm done, his bike still looks great.


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

I almost ran into a little kid too. It was on this fireroad downhill with a pretty blind corner. So I'm starting down already going pretty fast when I pass this guy, he just kind gives me a dumb stare. Well the guy didn't bother to say "Hey, look out for my kid down there." So 30 yards down the trail I'm turning this corner at high speed and there he is, little kid standing on the outside of the trail, right where I'm going. I couldn't turn any sharper in fear of laying it down so I go wide and wind up in the bushes with my face in a tree.


----------



## fish man (Aug 26, 2004)

riding back from the trail, i once hit a frog at at least 40 kmh, and after i realized what it was and going back to it, it was gone.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

Poop. I'm sure everyone has but I had a bad ride last year where I had mud kicked up by my tires all in my face, all over my bike, covered me everywhere. Only to my dismay, it wasn't mud.. Must have been 10 feet of it on the trail and I took most of it home with me.

Literally, a sh|tty ride..


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Rattlesnakes two different times; neither time did I realize it until my riding buddies behind me told me. A homeless guy in a sleeping bag in Golden Gate Park on a night ride sleeping across a trail (we'd see him on rides for a while, after the first time he started tucking his legs in so we didn't have to hop/run over him). There's other things we'd run across in GGP that are just not appropriate here...


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

*Not really run over, more like hit...*

So we build this descent ramp and place it off of a drop off to double the fun. I get my friends urban bike and start hitting it. You get a little less than ten feet of air, and cover at least a thirty foot gap -- good stuff. Got a minor concussion after I tried to land in a manual and wheeled over backwards. After about twenty minutes I'm riding again. One of my friends decides to jump out directly underneath me on my first hit back, and I freak out. Looking back, I probably would have cleared him, but I panic and bail at the apex, dropping the bike nearly on top of him and landing about five feet away myself. I yell at him for a while, then discover I bent my (other) friend's spider. Sucked. I think there was an action photo of the whole thing, but I can't seem to find it. Anyway, we burned that ramp that night, maybe that was a good thing...


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

*how about landed on*

rippin down one of my favorite trails ( we call it the jump trail) lots of good air time. launched off a great jump (blind landing area) though rode this hundreds of times looking down to my landing and there was a friggin boulder in the trail twice as big as my head. hit the thing with my right crank arm and pitched me sideway just as i was making contact to the ground with the wheels and hit very fu*king hard, rolled out of it easily but heard my rear tire rubbing as I rolled away  Stopped to inspect the damage and found a broken pedal oh well they was due to be replaced any way. My Race Face North Shore cranks where untouched  But the whole rear end on my 02 Norco Team dh was knocked sideways  it bent the eyelets on the drive side chain stay at the rear pivot point.(PHUCK) and tweeked the rotor Luckily I have another complete rear end for the bike so it will be rolling again with very little effort and I should get the bent pieces replaced under warrantee so the damage is actually very minimal  Whew!!!!!!! But it did kind of spoil my day


----------



## bike_freak (Dec 24, 2003)

I have run over a eastern brown snake which ended up trying to whip up at me. 

Lots of road kill... kangeroo, possum, fox and lots of lizards.. 

I could have had a seriuos crash at one time, but was very lucky to stop just before... it was a cute little echidnah(sp??) walking accross the track... and I didn't have a spare tube with me!


----------



## Lucky (Jan 12, 2004)

1) A big wad of bubble gum in the street on a hot summer day.

2) The rear wheel of the gal that crashed right in front of me on a downhill. I flipped and landed on pavement at about 25 mph on the back of my left wrist and hip. The hip only turned purple, but the wrist was shattered. Two years and two surgeries later, I'm finally more or less normal.

3) Near miss: My friend's brown dog who had laid down in the creek right in the middle of the trail crossing. Oh, that's not a log!

Kathy


----------



## ICanDigIt (Jun 23, 2004)

My cd player...

I hoped this curb and my discman went flying out of by backpack and my back wheel went crucnhing over it....It didn't work to well after that.


----------



## festus (Jul 26, 2004)

ran over another kids dad in the old fart class at the local BMX track. gashed him with my pedal and jammed my ring finger. I got a trophy but had to cut off my wedding ring. 
he went down in the whoops he was a big guy and planted his front tire into a whoop hard enough to pop it.


----------



## Albee (Jul 21, 2004)

*How many mangoes....*



BAR said:


> Rotten mangoes!!! When I lived in Oahu a few years back there was a trail near town that dropped a butt load of mangoes that would rot on the trail. To this day in makes me sick when I smell mango. I know it is not as bad as an animal or something but, to me it was awful.


...are in a butt load?


----------

